
Everything You Know About Obesity Is Wrong - axiomdata316
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong
======
maxharris
I searched for "sugar" and "fructose" and found no matches in the article. I
think the article is correct insofar as it says that blaming the patients is
wrong, but it only tells half the story. Dr. Lustig explains _why_ they're not
to blame:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM)

